# Free legit copy of iWork's 9



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

How to download Apple's iWork apps on older Macs for free


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Nice that the old trick seems to have surfaced again, but those wanting to "update" should be aware that the updates that will show up will probably require OS X 10.10.x Yosemite as a minimum requirement. Apple seems have killed any other options. 

And don't get me going on their Pages 5.x "update" I just tried using again the other day, what a disaster!! Or is it just me and the new way…???


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

I suppose it's just you.. I've been using Pages almost daily since Yosemite came out


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

MacUnited said:


> I suppose it's just you.. I've been using Pages almost daily since Yosemite came out



Well I guess it depends on what one does in Pages 5.x, and I will admit that I haven't used it much, as I've generally used the Pages v. 4.3 from iWork '09.

But just a quick web search on Apple's Pages 5.x, I didn't find many complementary reviews or comments, but quite the opposite with it's lack and omission of features.

So I guess it's not just me. And that included those who have moved to Yosemite and the latest Pages version.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

If you're interested in iWork '09, you may want to skim through this thread from a few weeks ago:

http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/127457-keynote-10-9-below.html


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Personally I don't need to download iWork '09 as I already have it installed from the DVD install, and a 2011 iMac that actually has an optical drive to use it. 

I just thought I'd try using the _newer_ Pages v. 5.2.2 I have again with OS X 10.9.5 rather than the older 4.3 version. What a hassles and a PITA in comparison.


----------

